# Ended: Vote on your favourite new gear of 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2018)

> This is the last day of voting in our “Best of 2018” polls. While cameras weren’t the star of the year, lenses certainly were from Canon and other manufacturers this past year.
> 
> You can vote in the three polls below. We’ll be announcing the results tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Uneternal (Jan 9, 2019)

Where are the results?


----------

